# Detailing News - Dodo Juice Royal Bank of Dodo Decades



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from Dodo Juice

"We can now report that 10 Royal Bank of Dodo Decades have been put into ten pots out of our latest batch of Purple Haze 250ml. Mixed in with the normal stock they are now possible to find in any Purple Haze 250ml pot from either our webshop or through trade orders. May the Juice be with you."

check more out here 
https://www.facebook.com/get.the.juice

:thumb:


----------

